# Stop ordering ice cream in 90 degree weather!



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I will not be responsible for melted ice cream, and crying children. :roflmao:


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

thats nothing like 105 degree weather


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> thats nothing like 105 degree weather


funny... 100 feels like 90 to me.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It’s hot 🥵 I want my damn ice cream 😭


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> funny... 100 feels like 90 to me.


lol you must not be in Texas


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Maybe they think you'll turn the ac on to preserve the well being if their 🍨


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe they think you'll turn the ac on to preserve the well being if their &#127848;


Seems you like vanilla and chocolate. But not one over the other right?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Seems you like vanilla and chocolate. But not one over the other right?


Funny you mention that because I noticed my pink ice cream turned multi color after posting &#129300;

Sup with that &#129488;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's hot &#129397; I want my damn ice cream &#128557;














Mkang14 said:


> Maybe they think you'll turn the ac on to preserve the well being if their &#127848;


I'm more worried about it melting, to and from the car.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

What if it's contactless delivery? 😆


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> What if it's contactless delivery? &#128518;


Melted ice cream at front door.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I will not be responsible for melted ice cream, and crying children. :roflmao:


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

113F in the shade in 85204 today.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> 113F in the shade in 85204 today.


Time to break out, the winter clothes!!!! :smiles:


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

My car thermometer read 123°F yesterday. Low temp was 89°F. Predicted high today of 115°F. No rain for four months. Summer fun in the mojave.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 499794
> View attachment 499797
> View attachment 499798
> View attachment 499799


I'm beginning to pick up a pattern in your posts lately.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I will not be responsible for melted ice cream, and crying children. :roflmao:


Thank God someone said this . .. I mean I have had people get upset at this or ordering food from a place 20 minutes away and then get mad that it was not hot. I tell them "then order from somewhere closer".. .. . what did you expect . .. . .

Once again.. God must love idiots. .. . he made so damn many of them . .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Thank God someone said this . .. I mean I have had people get upset at this or ordering food from a place 20 minutes away and then get mad that it was not hot. I tell them "then order from somewhere closer".. .. . what did you expect . .. . .
> 
> Once again.. God must love idiots. .. . he made so damn many of them . .


the masses are asses


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm beginning to pick up a pattern in your posts lately.


I'll take Edvard Munch for $100 Johnny!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Thank God someone said this . .. I mean I have had people get upset at this or ordering food from a place 20 minutes away and then get mad that it was not hot. I tell them "then order from somewhere closer".. .. . what did you expect . .. . .
> 
> Once again.. God must love idiots. .. . he made so damn many of them . .


C'mon man! Way to blame everyone else for your failures! Where is your mini-freezer for your car to keep their ice cream chilled!!!??? Where is your electric heater bags for the hot items!?

What irks me is that Starbucks has now joined McDonalds. Hot meals and cold beverages in the same tamper-resistant bag. The customer has NO HOPE. He is doomed to suffer luke warm drinks, melted deserts, and room temperature breakfast sausages.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I keep a butane torch in my car. I use it to melt non tippers ice cream! It also comes in handy if you run into a crackhead that needs a light.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mch said:


> I keep a butane torch in my car. I use it to melt non tippers ice cream! It also comes in handy if you run into a crackhead that needs a light.


Have you tried making a grilled cheese sandwich with your torch? mmmmmmmmm


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Have you tried making a grilled cheese sandwich with your torch? mmmmmmmmm


No but I'm definitley going to! Thank you!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mch said:


> No but I'm definitley going to! Thank you!


I always wanted to try that...It may be more healthy and cost effective, than the drive thru.

I'd go for some real butter, fresh whole wheat bread, and some Tillamook sharp cheddar.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I will not be responsible for melted ice cream, and crying children. :roflmao:


Yes, yes you are. Is it not difficult to buy one or two ice packs and put them in your home freezer and also buy a cold delivery bag (its like a regular bag but has two sleeved inside for the ice packs) then use it in your cold bag to keep the ice cream and drinks cold.

I truly mean this in the nicest way possible, stop delivering frozen items if you couldn't care less about being prepared properly because it makes us all look bad.



Mkang14 said:


> Maybe they think you'll turn the ac on to preserve the well being if their &#127848;


Um I do..... &#128587;‍♂



rideshareapphero said:


> What if it's contactless delivery? &#128518;


If its a leave at the door order, you contact the customer by text or phone and let them know you are happy to leave the order but you need to wait after you get back to the car to confirm they got it.



Kilroy4303 said:


> Thank God someone said this . .. I mean I have had people get upset at this or ordering food from a place 20 minutes away and then get mad that it was not hot. I tell them "then order from somewhere closer".. .. . what did you expect . .. . .


Firmly disagree. You are a delivery driver. There are certain aspects of your job that are absolute. Be prepared when out on deliveries. Arrive at restaurant and double check order for accuracy. Ask the restaurant to separate hot and cold or you separate it (such as bottle of sprite and/or salad with hot food). Use hot and cold bags and put orders in the corresponding bags. Deliver to customer without a reasonable delay (app stacking is fine but don't keep adding orders. Route and plan and follow through). Deliver to customer. Verify customer receives order. SIMPLE. If you follow these directions, hot food is hot, cold food is cold, customer got what the ordered with nothing missing, then no one will be crying (including the customers). Instead of telling a customer to order close to their house, how about be prepared to do deliveries and do your job correctly. &#129335;‍♂




Trafficat said:


> What irks me is that Starbucks has now joined McDonalds. Hot meals and cold beverages in the same tamper-resistant bag.


I refuse to do Starbucks orders after they make you wait and refuse to separate hot and cold when you request it after the bag is already sealed. Sorry.


----------

